# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Stacker Stone Cladding

## fieldcity

I want to do a water feature using stacker stone. Never used it before but it looks an attractive product. Are there any other threads on the forum re this product? Anyone had any experience in using this stuff? Suggestions of best place to buy? Pitfalls in using product? Does it need to be sealed and if so, what with? etc

----------


## autogenous

Knapped marble 
Im not sure whether its classed as bookleaf

----------


## fdip

I am doing the same. Just built a water trough/pond with besser blocks and will run a sheet of blueboard 1800mm up for the stacked stone wall cladding. I have been advised by pond/water feature experts to seal the blueboard when I seal the trough  with a fibreglass compound that apparently hardens like steel! They have seen many jobs that have required the stone cladding to be ripped down and backing sealed before starting over again. The water gets in behind and starts causing problems. You can also seal the outside stone with the clear sealant as recommended & supplied by the stone providers.  
Depending on the type of stone, you will get a lot of splash back on the ground if your trough is not big enough. I went 500mm out from the wall. There are different gadient levels, try and select a stone with either small ripples or small fingers. Dont go the Jigsaw style. You can also angle the wall 10mm per meter to limit the splash back. 
Then you need to decide if you go a sheet decent or projecting water wall. Projecting will be quite loud, sheet decent down the wall will be very subtle. 
Also avoid white or light cream colours as you will get a lot of algae build up no matter water water treatment you use. 
More info:
use.http://www.waterfeaturesonline.com.a...e/Default.aspx  
I have had great prices from TJ Imports in Glen Waverley, and Slate Discounts in Doveton. Also Rock n Stone in Malvern, bit pricier though.  
Good luck and show us some pics when finished.

----------


## want2learn

Any pics fdip i would love to see some, i was planning on do something similar with hebel but haven't ruled out besser blocks. 
Did you look at ebay for the spillway or did you source it locally in melbourne?

----------


## autogenous

_Anyone had any experience in using this stuff? Suggestions of best place to buy? Pitfalls in using product? Does it need to be sealed and if so, what with? etc _ 1. Ask the supplier to recommend a glue. 
2. You really should stagger the product. 
3. You will need a diamond saw to cut the product. 
4. Your spiller tray has to be dead level. 
5. If the stone and other products aren't sealed then cappillary action draws water in at a rapid rate running the trough dry in a few hours. 
6. It is good practice to have an architrave around the stone to stop water drift once again sucking the trough dry. 
7. Invest in a good pump. The impeller may need replacing often otherwise. 
8. Check your pump is powerful enough to do the job. 
Heres something I prepared earlier  :Wink 1:

----------


## fdip

> Any pics fdip i would love to see some, i was planning on do something similar with hebel but haven't ruled out besser blocks. 
> Did you look at ebay for the spillway or did you source it locally in melbourne?

  Will post some up on the weekend.  
I have not bought the spillway yet, they ARE expensive - up to $500. Was thinking of getting one made up out of stainless with a small trough, would be a lot cheaper. One pond builder suggested just using a length of rubber pipe with holes along it as they work a lot better. Just insert it in the gap so the holes face the front/downward position.

----------


## fdip

> Any pics fdip i would love to see some, i was planning on do something similar with hebel but haven't ruled out besser blocks.

  Here are a couple pics so far.

----------


## want2learn

> Here are a couple pics so far.

  That looks great fdip, keep them coming on the progress  :Smilie:  
Is the bottom of the trough concrete as well?

----------


## fdip

Yes, the bottom will be a concrete base. Can also be your left over mortar, as long as it is firm, 40-50mm thick. I will run the blueboard straight down the wall to form the back wall. Then it will be fibreglass sealed throughout before I render it.

----------

